# Are you Peterfc?



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Well guese who is in Gois. Me.

Had a great flight over and when i was at Porto leaving the airport with the car hire girl i heard a voice " are you Peterfc " Wow fame at last. I would have loved to have said no just to get a reaction but i just said yes. It was Tinapink and here OH Ken. No not Barbie's Ken.

What a lovley friendly couple, we are also on the same plane back on Sunday. I mentioned i was meeting Bob and Jane and the river bar in Gois so i passed on there good wished to them.

The river bar is now up and running and looks great. Bob and Jane arrived as my mate Richard was just going back to work.

Bob and Jane are just as nice as they are on the Forum. They have a lovley little dog called Diezel what a cute name better that Tyson or Killer two that i have heard recently outside of my shop in Liverpool.

Diszel was happy just to lay under the table in the cool shade.

Enough of this i need adrink i will be back posting later.

Peter


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well guese who is in Gois. Me.
> 
> ...


 ooh lucky you say hi to bob & jane hope your having a wonderful time any luck with the pm i sent you ENJOY!


----------

